# [eBay] Painted Warhammer / Mordheim / 40k - 25 auctions!



## Spinachcat (Sep 17, 2010)

PAINTED Warhammer Fantasy, 40k, Mordheim & Warhammer Quest

Here's the link to the eBay auction!
http://tinyurl.com/2wl2pzt

*40k *
Dark Eldar Raiders
Imperial Guard Tallarn Squad
Ork Mob Boyz
Tyranid Genestealers
Tyranid Hormagaunts
Tyranid Warriors

*D&D *
Old School Monsters
Old School Heroes

*FANTASY *
Pro-Painted Skaven Champions
Beasts of Chaos regiment
Orc Regiment
Vampire Counts regiment
Empire Gunners

*MORDHEIM*
Dark Elf Warband
Beastmen Warband
Empire Warband (with Ogre Mercenary)
Skaven Warband

*WARHAMMER QUEST*
Chaos Archers
Chaos Warriors

*MISC BOOKS*
Huge Warmaster Lot
Cyberpunk 2020
...And a 10 Foot Pole


----------



## Spinachcat (Sep 17, 2010)

A couple of people asked for more detailed pics of the Tyranids and the Mordheim warbands so I have posted them! You can access the pics by going to the auctions and clicking on the linky in the description which takes you to Photobucket where I have loads of pics for each auction!


----------



## Spinachcat (Sep 17, 2010)

I just posted over 20 Buy It Now auctions!

The highlights include:
Painted Warhammer units (Orcs, Skaven, Dark Elves, Tyranid) 
10 Unique Chaos Champions 
Warhammer Quest minis 
RPG Books - Cyberpunk 2020, Gear Books and more!

Here's the link to the eBay auction!

http://tinyurl.com/2wl2pzt


----------

